# Powerbelt Aerolite



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

has anybody shoot these in the 300gr ? I won a pack of 15 and was wondering how they are. Im going to try and shoot some round this weekend to see how they fly out of my gun. I will be pushing them with 100 once of powder.


----------

